# best choice for foundation coating



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I am doing up an estimate for a customer that wants everything from his gutters to his foundation painted. His siding is a charcoal blue. He wants his foundation to be the same color. The foundation is like 1.5 feet exposed down to grass on one side, 2 feet exposed to landscaping gravel on the other two (front is brick). I suggested using that rubberized foundation coating (it only comes in black) because it would be inexpensive and durable solution that could be applied with a roller. It is rated for below grade, but I coated a wall a couple years ago that got filled in around and there is like 1.5 feet exposed and it is doing great, still looks new. 

I was also thinking that if he wants the color more exact to the color of his siding that we could stain it. Would this be a poor choice of application for concrete stain? I am imagining that this would be much more expensive than just coating it with the foundation coating. I was thinking that painting it would be a poor choice as it may start a quagmire of endless peeling paint problems as the below grade concrete soaks up moisture and blisters off the paint above ground.

So what do the rest of you think? Stain it, Coat it, Paint it, or is there some other solution I am missing, or is there a paintable foundation coating that anyone knows of?


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I've had good luck with Flexcoat by Styro Industries. It's stocked at my lumberyard in gray and white, colors available by special order, manufacturer says you can paint over it but I've never had to.

www.styro.net

good luck, Eric


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

H&C at sherwin williams .....had good luck with it


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Prep the foundation well, and apply a 100% acrylic masonry primer. Follow up with acrylic top coat. A couple local exteriors I've done for family still look good after 10 years.


----------

